# construction workers



## mick murray (Aug 16, 2007)

hi
just wondering if any construction workers /plumbers are on site here?
trying to contact, gather info on contract work in spain. any pointers would be helpfull.
thanks


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Mick,

If you get any work then give me a bell please, am Plumber, tiler and i can also Blacksmith and Weld.

good luck finding work mate,

all the best,

Richie.


----------

